
Why is Silicon Valley hiring bird experts? - maxwell
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/audio/2019-06-18/why-silicon-valley-is-hiring-bird-experts-podcast
======
rman666
Birds aren’t real

([https://birdsarentreal.com](https://birdsarentreal.com))

